# May I present Remy :)



## JustAnja (Feb 9, 2008)

I just picked this girl up down in IL today. She is big and heavy and I cant wait until I can put her with my male after quarantine! With her I should definitely produce a few little hatchlings of my own this year. Im calling her Remy.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Anja, she looks so sweet! She is beautiful!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 9, 2008)

good gawd girl where'd you get her?! LUCKY!!!!!! 

sorry i missed your call! kids are being so frickin' loud today, i can't hear myself think!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 9, 2008)

cvalda said:


> good gawd girl where'd you get her?! LUCKY!!!!!!
> 
> sorry i missed your call! kids are being so frickin' loud today, i can't hear myself think!



Yea I tried to call a couple of times on the way home today to brag about her! lol We went down to the Lake County show today just to check it out since they are one of our advertisers. Its just north of Chicago near Gurnee. (which is funny because Gurnee is where I picked up the first two RFs.) They had a male as well that was a tad bit smaller than her but I just picked her up since I already had a male. Actually Dan bought her for me for Valentine's Day. hehehe


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 9, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Oh Anja, she looks so sweet! She is beautiful!




Thanks Dee! I think she looks a little grumpy in her pics, she is very shy. Im waiting for some Ecoearth bricks to soak so I can get her setup. I stopped on the way home and picked up a 50gal stock tank for her.


----------



## Itort (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks good. Just how big is she? Did you find any of that hardwood mulch?


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks great Anja  You just might get eggs this year. 

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Itort and Danny!

She is right at 10", and I will weigh her when I take her downstairs but she is really heavy.


----------



## cvalda (Feb 9, 2008)

Is that the show that goes on every two weeks or so????

Man, she's a great find! Hmmm...... shoulda grabbed that male, too! LOL!

My little kids have been extra... rambuntcious... I sprained my shoulder on Thursday and they are either taking advantage of the fact that I can't keep up with them, tackle them down, or "put the smack down", OR they're reeling in the fact that they have to keep a little bit of distance from me 'cause I'm scared they'll knock into that arm and cause the pain to flair up. Whichever one it is, they have been HELLIONS today and are running me AND the bigger kids ragged! My mom tried to call and I had to hang up because the 3 year old was pulling a Satan act... it's way hard to drag a screaming demon up to the stairs and get him into bed with one arm. :\ LOL! I think I'll be gray soon! Dude I wish I coulda been WITH you, in fact! ROFL~!

Oh and that was TOTALLY sweet of Dan!!!!!!!!!!!! LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 9, 2008)

She's a beauty!! Congratulations


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 9, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Is that the show that goes on every two weeks or so????
> 
> Man, she's a great find! Hmmm...... shoulda grabbed that male, too! LOL!
> 
> ...




I dont see how you do it Kelly! I hope you get to feeling better soon. I have a tough enough time dealing with ONE much less NINE kids! lol


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 10, 2008)

That was a sweet present! Is there something wrong with us that we are happy when we get a tort instead of diamonds? LOL Kelly, Hope you feel better!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 10, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> That was a sweet present! Is there something wrong with us that we are happy when we get a tort instead of diamonds? LOL Kelly, Hope you feel better!



I always prefer to get reptiles for any gift. lol A few years back I got a large adult pair of Red Spitting cobras for V-day and I was THRILLED! lol


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 10, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> jlyoncc1 said:
> 
> 
> > That was a sweet present! Is there something wrong with us that we are happy when we get a tort instead of diamonds? LOL Kelly, Hope you feel better!
> ...



Me too. The jewelry is kept tucked away in boxes since I usually only wear the little turtle necklace a friend gave me several years ago. Tho I love getting roses they die too quickly. Wrong time of the year to be picking up living potted plants.

However a tortoise keeps giving and giving all year long...and for years to come. 

Before I space this part off....congrats! She looks really nice!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Jacqui


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Anja, Remy is a beauty. I love that ting of pink on her jaws. Beautiful. Congrats. You are a lucky girl to have a hubby that gives her reptiles for special occasions


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 10, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Anja, Remy is a beauty. I love that ting of pink on her jaws. Beautiful. Congrats. You are a lucky girl to have a hubby that gives her reptiles for special occasions



Thanks Robyn, but we arent married.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Oops,  well you are still a lucky girl to have someone special that give you Reptiles.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 11, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Oops,  well you are still a lucky girl to have someone special that give you Reptiles.



No worries  Its great.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Feb 11, 2008)

She is a looker! Congrats Aj. 
Do you think she could be caring eggs right now? You mentioned she was pretty heavy and that popped into my head. Her being gravid would be soooo cool....


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 11, 2008)

Iluvemturts said:


> She is a looker! Congrats Aj.
> Do you think she could be caring eggs right now? You mentioned she was pretty heavy and that popped into my head. Her being gravid would be soooo cool....



She has been housed with at least one male that I know of. The thought did cross my mind. Would be nice.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 11, 2008)

That thought crossed my mind also. That would be nice!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 11, 2008)

Remy weighs 2290 grams, its a very distinct possibility that she is gravid. Im setting her up a lay area tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## cvalda (Feb 11, 2008)

Oooooo fingers crossed!


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2008)

nice tortoise! i like the name Remy.
i've got my fingers crossed for you too, anja!


----------

